

Heyzap (YC W09) launches "play with friends" for mobile games - judegomila
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/11/heyzap-launches-a-play-with-friends-feature-for-multiplayer-mobile-games/

======
tomasien
Great timing, as Zynga gets destroyed because (partly) of having to rely on
Facebook for social, Heyzap offers a slight alternative. Couldn't have timed
it better!

------
sixofhearts
Nice stuff HZ!

